# How to improve speed of AirPort!



## ddma (Dec 28, 2001)

I was told it had 11Mbit speed... I know I know... It should be lower but how comes that I have only 280k/s (2Mbit)! I still have to use Ethernet for file sharing betweetn my iBook and iMac! 

Any idea?


----------



## scope (Dec 28, 2001)

In the AirPort Admin Utility, set base station density to "High."  After doing that, you should be able to set the Multicast rate to 11mbps.


----------



## Dusky (Jan 1, 2003)

> In the AirPort Admin Utility, set base station density to "High." After doing that, you should be able to set the Multicast rate to 11mbps.



If that solves your problem, great!  However, I'm thinking it'll create new ones.  Last night I set the density to high so that I could select the multicast rate to 11mbps.  The problem is, all this morning I've had airport lose its signals about every five minutes.  I found something in Airport's Help file:



> In networks with base stations that are close together, setting base station density to High achieves higher transfer rates by forcing a client to look for a new base station when the signal of its current base station goes below 11 megabits per second (Mbps).



I only have one ABS.  When my card ("client") looks for an ABS with a better signal, it finds nothing, so it goes back to the sole ABS.  As it looked for a better connection, the airport signal is lost (I presume).  That's what I gather.

Besides, somewhere in the forums I read that leaving it at LOW DENSITY gives the ABS a greater range.


----------



## spitty27 (Jan 1, 2003)

THANK YOU SOOOOOOO MUCH!!! I THOUGHT IT WAS A PROBLEM WITH MY ISP OR THE BS ITSELF. Thanks!


----------



## kendall (Jan 1, 2003)

move me please to the correct forum


----------



## ksv (Jan 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kendall _
> *move me please to the correct forum  *



done


----------

